# Oaks Penn show



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
Perryman Dart Frogs will be once again vending this show, below is a list of what you may expect to see.

Matecho
Patricia
Oyapock
Bakhuis
Brazilian Yellow Head
Regina
Citronella
Vanzolinii
Chazuta
Varadero
Green Lamasi
Highland Variabilis
Southern Variabilis
Arena Blanca
Tarapoto
Standard Imitator


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe you can find me that boy for the Yellowback Mont for me!! Wish that you were going to be at the MADS meet...I am taking care of the tads for you..."room rent"--


----------

